# Importing Black Tea Bags into Mexico



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I asked a similar question here recently but got no responses. Do you think I would be able to successfully import something like this (via mail) ?

Luzianne Specially Blended for Iced Tea Family Size 48-Count Tea Bags (Pack o...

They are shrink-wrapped, just like you would pull from a grocery store in the US. 

Non-perishable.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Well so what the heck - I ordered one box of tea bags from ebay for 6.80 USD and had it shipped to EstaFeta in Laredo Texas. If they balk at shipping it into Mexico I'll be out $6.80 ... Otherwise it should cost me $10 USD to ship it to the house. That box of tea bags might last us two months ...


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I enjoy a good cold iced tea also, but don't have a favorite brand. Is Luzianne that unsubstitutable? There is a huge variety of tea in Mexico of every flavor, along with medicinal ones that claim to alleviate sundry ailments and help you live to be 117. Maybe one of those would do.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I have not seen ANY black tea on the shelves at Mega/Superama/Walmart. 

For years - in Florida - I worked out of the house and I drank iced tea - like water - all day long (rather than coffee). My dentista would rather I didn't - but she is not too fond of my proclivity towards vino tinto either.

We took a trip to the States in August or so and brought back a couple boxes of tea bags. Just now starting to run low.

I have NO desire to live to be 117 years old


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I have not seen ANY black tea on the shelves at Mega/Superama/Walmart.
> 
> For years - in Florida - I worked out of the house and I drank iced tea - like water - all day long (rather than coffee). My dentista would rather I didn't - but she is not too fond of my proclivity towards vino tinto either.
> 
> ...


Mamá Coneja sells a lot of different teas in bulk.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> I have not seen ANY black tea on the shelves at Mega/Superama/Walmart.


That's odd. There's all kinds of black tea for sale at my local Superama in Mexico City. Maybe where you're living, black tea isn't that popular. I know that for many of my Mexican friends, herbal teas are much popular than black tea, especially _te de manzanilla_.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just bought a box of Twinings English Breakfast Tea for $60 MX at Chedraui here in Mexico City while here visiting the in-laws. At ~$3.00 US that's roughly what it costs me in the states. They had Lipton (meh, OK in a pinch) and Pastor (bleh, pour down sink) brands as well.

My fave black tea brand is Tazo but I suspect I'll never find it in Mexico but I'm AOK with Twinings.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

I like black tea too. But lately have been drinking green tea.

Mega has a good selection


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I didn't express myself well - I drink this Luzianne Iced Tea by the gallon. I'm drinking it now at 6:20 AM. Our local Superama and Mega have one aisle in the store with oddball items - most imported - like Uncle Ben's wild rice or wasabi or stuff to make tempura. We try to not even look at that aisle because it can be very pricey.

I suspect a person could find just about anything in Mexico City if they know where to look. I know that I have only seen my size 13 running shoes at the mall in PeriSur. The price was just about the same as my purchasing online from a US vendor and having them shipped to the house.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Well I guess I am out $6.80 USD as my experiment didn't go very well.

"Estafetamember: Te informamos que la importación de este artículo esta prohibida por la ley."

We have often entertained the idea of importing things into Mexico - as a business. Not sure I have the right temperament - but ...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Now you are going to find what you want in Mexico. I cannot believe you could not find it in Mexico, it my be more expensive but that is life, you save a lot of money on other things.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes - the Luzianne tea I purchased in the US and had shipped to Laredo cost me $6.80 USD (with tax). A lesser brand Lipton tea, here in Mexico, costs about 54.55 USD on MercadoLibre !! (We are talking 24 tea bags).

I probably SHOULD drink more water...


----------

